# Need some pollen



## jraddude (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey there, Ive started to flower my current grow and it looks like I have all females. I know this is usually great news, but I was hoping to get at least 1 male for some pollen collection. 

On another note, I keep reading that you cant smoke a plant that has been treated with gibberelic acid(GA), but I dont see why not? They use this stuff on a lot of crops. Store bought table grapes for ex, the only way they get that huge is because growers use GA on them, up to 3 times in one season. So I was just wondering if you really cant smoke GA treated bud, or if everybody is too cautious to try it..I mean, I wouldnt wanna be the first to smoke it either


----------



## THCskunk (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm thinking of using giberrellic acid on one of my females to created some feminized seeds.  This natural hormone is applied to one of your female's nodes forcing it to sprout a male pollen sack. Of course no male genes in the pollen, which makes your seeds 98.6 percent females.


----------

